

Not Everyone Can Program: As Seen in Pixar’s Ratatouille - grayfox
https://medium.com/@Grayfox/not-everyone-can-program-as-seen-in-pixar-s-ratatouille-e74147ffbeb5

======
gizmo686
Anyone can cook. It may be the case that most people cannot cook to the
standards we would expect of a proffessional chef, every non-disable adult
(and most disabled adults) can, with little instruction, cook and edible and
non-disgusting meal, and we generally consider this skill to be something that
all independent adults should have.

In this same sense, everyone can, with training, program. It may be the case
that not everyone can program at a professional quality, but they can still
make simple programs to do the specific tasks.

~~~
anon4
Note that you can just learn how to make about a dozen dishes to a high
standard and that will serve you for life, but learning how to write a dozen
algorithms in one language won't get you through CS 101.

------
mcphage
Given how many people are either trying to learn to program, or want to learn
to program, I'm not sure what the point of this is yet. If we were inundated
with people who were attempting to program, but can't—then this seems like a
more meaningful concern. But at this point there's a lot of people on the
outside trying to get in. Let's work on getting them in, and then we can set
about weeding out the people who don't belong. Any weeding we do now will also
keep out people who want to belong and should.

------
ratfacemcgee
Anyone can blog

~~~
JohnyLy
Actually, I don't think anyone can blog well [You need to be able to write
well, to express your ideas well and so on.]. The article says that everyone
can start learning how to cook or to program by practicing but this doesn't
mean everyone can do it well. This is why not everyone can program. The author
emphasises on the fact that not everyone can become a good programmer. This is
true for almost everything: some people are just more gifted than others. For
instance, everyone can learn how to play music, play sports, market a product,
learn about marine biology, sciences... but this doesn't mean they will be
good at it.

~~~
ratfacemcgee
yup, you completely missed my point. good job.

